# Netflix Lost In Space series debut - some spoilers



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

Netflix has a new series remake of Lost in Space. I watched the first episode and I was not too impressed with it. I may watch the second episode to see if it gets better. But as usual Hollywood has liberalized the hell out of it, and for some reason the more we go into the future,  liberals get stupider and and stupider.

Now there is a black member of the family. No prob, Hollywood always does that with remakes. She was probably adopted. Poor girl had the bad luck to get adopted by stupid white liberals.

 But on to the stupid part. Just like Prometheus. Prometheus was almost too stupid to watch. Anyway, Their spaceship is crash landing on an alien planet. What is the valiant crew doing? Instead of taking valuable scans and videos of the planet, or prepping survival gear, they are sitting around a table playing go fish! Yes! All the way down to the ground! Then, the stupid continues. They survive the landing and are all out of the ship when the ice the ship is on collapses and the ship sinks into freezing water. Our intrepid commander, seizing the opportunity to be even more stupid orders his ten year old son Will to dive in the water and retrieve some gear. But before the terrified child can be sent to his icy grave, one of the Robinson girls dives in first and is promptly trapped under water as the ice planet they crashed on gets real cold and refreezes the water again.

Not to be thwarted in his attempt to kill off his young son, he and his young Will take off across the ice to retrieve some magnesium to melt the ice the girl is frozen in, Young will falls into a crevice and slides down a long tunnel where more mayhem awaits him.

All in all a typical Hollywood waste of time. Oh yes, I forgot to mention that Dr. Smith has had gender reassignment surgery and is now a female. Glory be!


----------



## deanrd (Apr 14, 2018)

Stupid white liberals who are always the creative scientists.

Then you have the brilliant conservatives who are thieves and play the sexist, racist bad guys.

Stereotypes.  All Stereotypes.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Netflix has a new series remake of Lost in Space. I watched the first episode and I was not too impressed with it. I may watch the second episode to see if it gets better. But as usual Hollywood has liberalized the hell out of it, and for some reason the more we go into the future, for some reason liberals get stupider and and stupider.
> 
> Now there is a black member of the family. No prob, Hollywood always does that with remakes. She was probably adopted. Poor girl had the bad luck to get adopted by stupid white liberals.
> 
> ...



I have to agree. 

Mindless pap on a galactic scale.


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Netflix has a new series remake of Lost in Space. I watched the first episode and I was not too impressed with it. I may watch the second episode to see if it gets better. But as usual Hollywood has liberalized the hell out of it, and for some reason the more we go into the future,  liberals get stupider and and stupider.
> 
> Now there is a black member of the family. No prob, Hollywood always does that with remakes. She was probably adopted. Poor girl had the bad luck to get adopted by stupid white liberals.
> 
> ...


How did you make it through the first episode?!? And why on Earth would you even consider watching a second one?


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Netflix has a new series remake of Lost in Space. I watched the first episode and I was not too impressed with it. I may watch the second episode to see if it gets better. But as usual Hollywood has liberalized the hell out of it, and for some reason the more we go into the future,  liberals get stupider and and stupider.
> 
> Now there is a black member of the family. No prob, Hollywood always does that with remakes. She was probably adopted. Poor girl had the bad luck to get adopted by stupid white liberals.
> 
> ...


I wonder if we could convince N. Korea that losing Hollywood would the worst thing that could ever happen to us. Maybe he'll do us a favor and nuke it.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Netflix has a new series remake of Lost in Space. I watched the first episode and I was not too impressed with it. I may watch the second episode to see if it gets better. But as usual Hollywood has liberalized the hell out of it, and for some reason the more we go into the future,  liberals get stupider and and stupider.
> ...


I was hoping they would have some good Arcturian poontang shots. Other than that, I got nothing.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 14, 2018)

and I thought the "Lost in Space" movie was bad


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

Watched the opener.

Alas, poor Will Robinson.

In the original series, he was a plucky kid with a backbone.  In an early episode, Prof Robinson and Major West were attacked by a Kong-sized cyclops tossing big rocks at them.  What did Young Will do?  He grabbed a ray gun, ran to the scene and shot the bastard dead, rescuing Dad and West.  He got a lecture for disobeying but still, he did it.

This Will Robinson V.3 appears on the verge of tears ALL THE TIME.  It may be the creators feel this is a more realistic portrayal of a ten-year-old in such a predicament, but the show itself isn't exactly realistic, and as goofy as the original was ( and boy, it got worse)  the characters were all played larger than life.  NOTHING got to those people.  They were the Uber-Optimists.

Also, I think copying the old Irwin Allen technique of a new disaster every five minutes is a mistake.  It gets old very fast, and the global warming pie-in-the-face was gratuitous at best.

I don't much like these Robinsons.  Too much 21st Century angst for my taste.  And Dr. Smith ... ummm ...  underwent "the change"?    What the hell is that?


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

He used the black and decker pecker whacker.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh my! I'm watching the third episode now and they are getting stupider and stupider. They have crashed on an alien planet and there is also a crashed alien space ship.They have a retarded alien robot with them. There are unknown animals there, and they have no long term food stores. Strange things are happening and when daddy tells momma they need a gun for protection, it's "No! You know who I feel about weapons in my home!" Yes, hollywood libtards are that STUPID! I am entertained just watching how stupid hollywood is.


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Oh my! I'm watching the third episode now and they are getting stupider and stupider. They have crashed on an alien planet and there is also a crashed alien space ship.They have a retarded alien robot with them. There are unknown animals there, and they have no long term food stores. Strange things are happening and when daddy tells momma they need a gun for protection, it's "No! You know who I feel about weapons in my home!" Yes, hollywood libtards are that STUPID! I am entertained just watching how stupid hollywood is.


So, basically, it's a showcase of just how stupid liberals are.


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Oh my! I'm watching the third episode now and they are getting stupider and stupider. They have crashed on an alien planet and there is also a crashed alien space ship.They have a retarded alien robot with them. There are unknown animals there, and they have no long term food stores. Strange things are happening and when daddy tells momma they need a gun for protection, it's "No! You know who I feel about weapons in my home!" Yes, hollywood libtards are that STUPID! I am entertained just watching how stupid hollywood is.



Are you keeping a list of all the libtard ideas they're cramming into the series? Let's see...so far they have a spook, a post-op tranny, a gun control nut, a rabid environmentalist...Did I miss anything?


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my! I'm watching the third episode now and they are getting stupider and stupider. They have crashed on an alien planet and there is also a crashed alien space ship.They have a retarded alien robot with them. There are unknown animals there, and they have no long term food stores. Strange things are happening and when daddy tells momma they need a gun for protection, it's "No! You know who I feel about weapons in my home!" Yes, hollywood libtards are that STUPID! I am entertained just watching how stupid hollywood is.
> ...


I've only watched up to the third episode, but already I keep wanting to scream "TRUMP IS TOAST!" It's converting me!


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


QUICK! Tell me where you live. I'll bring a sledgehammer. No more Netflix for you.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


Now the wife is calling the shots and the whole mission is toast! I can't stand it anymore! Gas eating alien snakes are in the fuel tanks eating the stuff, the tranny doctor smith just told mom how beautiful she was! It's 100 below zero at night where they crashed and a few miles away it's tropical.


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I will never again pay to watch something produced by Hollyweird. They are emotionally bankrupt and morally depraved.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

There is a different disaster every 5 minutes.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

Now the end of the ep. The Jupiter 2 is buried under a trillion tons of glacial ice. The gas eating lizards are eating the fuel faster then a drunk at a free beer party. At 15 percent fuel left mom declares that's enough to lift us out of the ice, so she lights the candles! But you get the standard Hollywood engine didn't start sound. What do they do? Penny says the fuel ports or something are clogged by as the gas sucking snakes so she says they must jettison all the fuel. They do, and then they blast off with no fuel and fly away up out of the trillion tons of ice to a serene park setting by a lake about a mile away from the frozen tundra. This show is fantastic!


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

OMG! Now our intrepid daddy is driving a pole into the ground for a super duper security fence that has the little weapon thingies that screw on to the top of the pole, and he's driving it into the ground by pounding on the threaded end with a hammer!

And look! Isn't this the millennium falcon?


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 14, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Netflix has a new series remake of Lost in Space. I watched the first episode and I was not too impressed with it. I may watch the second episode to see if it gets better. But as usual Hollywood has liberalized the hell out of it, and for some reason the more we go into the future,  liberals get stupider and and stupider.
> ...


He's a closet liberal.


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> OMG! Now our intrepid daddy is driving a pole into the ground for a super duper security fence that has the little weapon thingies that screw on to the top of the pole, and he's driving it into the ground by pounding on the threaded end with a hammer!
> 
> And look! Isn't this the millennium falcon?
> 
> View attachment 188037


No worries. It's made from a space-age alloy. Hammer all you want. You won't damage it. Wait. What's the hammer made of? hmmm...


----------



## Coyote (Apr 14, 2018)

I watched the first episode...haven't decided how I feel.  I watched the original series as a kid, the one thing I HATED is the girls (Penny especially) never got to do anything interesting...Will had all the fun.  Then they changed actress' with Penny and she got worse.  Ended up just like Judy...needing to be rescued all the time.  If they change that, it will be an improvement.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Oh my! I'm watching the third episode now and they are getting stupider and stupider. They have crashed on an alien planet and there is also a crashed alien space ship.They have a retarded alien robot with them. There are unknown animals there, and they have no long term food stores. Strange things are happening and when daddy tells momma they need a gun for protection, it's "No! You know who I feel about weapons in my home!" Yes, hollywood libtards are that STUPID! I am entertained just watching how stupid hollywood is.


Is this worth abusing my braincells for?


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 14, 2018)

Coyote said:


> I watched the first episode...haven't decided how I feel.  I watched the original series as a kid, the one thing I HATED is the girls (Penny especially) never got to do anything interested...Will had all the fun.  Then they changed actress' with Penny and she got worst.  Ended up just like Judy...needing to be rescued all the time.  If they change that, it will be an improvement.


I always liked the robot. "Danger Will Robinson, DANGER!"


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 14, 2018)

My question is why didn't they space the doctor after the first episode?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 14, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> My question is why didn't they space the doctor after the first episode?



Good question!


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

And now Don West is walking around with a live chicken!


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> My question is why didn't they space the doctor after the first episode?


It's different than the original. The real Doctor Smith was only on for a short while in the first episode, where the mother ship was attacked by aliens. It is carrying a lot of ships like the Jupiter 2 that carry different families and crew. While they were evacuating, the real Dr. Smith (played by Bill Mumy) is injured and left for dead by the evil bitch that takes his id.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

Coyote said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my! I'm watching the third episode now and they are getting stupider and stupider. They have crashed on an alien planet and there is also a crashed alien space ship.They have a retarded alien robot with them. There are unknown animals there, and they have no long term food stores. Strange things are happening and when daddy tells momma they need a gun for protection, it's "No! You know who I feel about weapons in my home!" Yes, hollywood libtards are that STUPID! I am entertained just watching how stupid hollywood is.
> ...


You would love it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 14, 2018)

Was Mr Smith cooterphobic?


----------



## petro (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Now the end of the ep. The Jupiter 2 is buried under a trillion tons of glacial ice. The gas eating lizards are eating the fuel faster then a drunk at a free beer party. At 15 percent fuel left mom declares that's enough to lift us out of the ice, so she lights the candles! But you get the standard Hollywood engine didn't start sound. What do they do? Penny says the fuel ports or something are clogged by as the gas sucking snakes so she says they must jettison all the fuel. They do, and then they blast off with no fuel and fly away up out of the trillion tons of ice to a serene park setting by a lake about a mile away from the frozen tundra. This show is fantastic!


Ok...
I gotta watch this shit for sure.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> All in all a typical Hollywood waste of time.



Why bother wasting my time when I have the original on DVD or can watch it for free OTA on MeTV.  The first season in B&W had a great many superb episodes for its time, My Friend Mr. Nobody, Invaders From The 5th Dimension, and Wish Upon A Star.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > All in all a typical Hollywood waste of time.
> ...


This is the new Netflix series. I am lmao about it.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 14, 2018)

For the record, I like this show.  

One of the things that made the original show so laughable by today's standards was the raging gender stereotyping.  Mom and the girls served dinner while the boys went off and had adventures.







The new show is similarly a show about survival in an alien environment.  Any survival situation would have to be a meritocracy.  The leader will be the one with the best idea on how to identify resources and solve problems.

In the new show, the mother is a scientist (as seems to be the oldest daughter).  She will have the ability to synthesize survival solutions based on what they encounter.  The father, is a soldier.  He will be mentally and physically tough, resourceful, and focused on the task at hand.  Both have survival skills applicable to basic survival and defense from threats.

I see very much that they will work together as the show progresses to ensure the survival of their children.

But, what I REALLY wanted to see in the show was Marta Kristen in a silver jumpsuit ..


----------



## petro (Apr 14, 2018)

Damn April blizzard out. Netflix binge day. Just watched first episode.
So cheesy, that I actually like it so far.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 16, 2018)

About 4 episodes in and pretty much forcing myself to watch it at this point. Can't stand the conman woman AT ALL and the script feels like it was written by amateurs or high school kids. The kids do a good enough job it's just that I think the script is bad.
Likely wont finish it unless I am really bored at some point.


----------



## BlueGin (Apr 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Watched the opener.
> 
> Alas, poor Will Robinson.
> 
> ...


Not only is Will always on the brink of tears but so is Judy.

I guess that brings the drama?

Maybe Don will give Judy the chicken as a service animal to cure her PTSD.
Unless of course he eats it first.

I'm only on  ep 4 though so...


----------



## petro (Apr 23, 2018)

2 episodes left.
I actually find it entertaining. I am sucked into the mystery of the robot.

I really want to see Dr. Smith die.


----------



## BlueGin (Apr 23, 2018)

I started watching it over the weekend. Only on ep 4...but already I hate the mother and Judy.

Ones a know it all harpy...the other is weepy constantly.

So annoying.

We will see how far I get into this show.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 23, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Watched the opener.
> ...



Me too.  Letting it run its course.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 26, 2018)

We couldn't get past the first episode. We watched about 1/2 of it and gave up.
Cheesy...predictable...bad acting.


----------

